# Peacock cichlids



## eaglesfan3711

Alright, I had this in another post...S American vs African...but the thread went dry so I'll try to repost it here.

I have been debating between African and South American Cichlids for a while now. And I figured out that if I went with South American, I'm left with nothing but Convict cichlids.

I've decided on getting Peacock cichlids. What I was wondering was, is there any special treatment the water needs for these fish?

Is there any way to differentiate between male and female or no?

Also, can I keep them with the types of fish shown in the thread before this, Identify This? I believe they are just assorted African Cichlids.

Finally, it is a 35g, so how many would I be able to keep in there?
(I believe they are peacock, they might also be listed as jewel cichlids)


----------



## Marty

If you are going to house cichlids do like i did buy some eco complete cichlid gravel.They also make the sand if you like it better.It will cycle your tank and keep the ph on the high side like cichlids like.And if it is jewel cichlids then you can keep them with amost any of the other cicklids that get around 4 to 5 inches,without any problems.Just make sure you make them plenty of hiding places while still leaving them plenty of room to swim.Hope this helps..
My 40 gallon breeder tank has..
2 - Red Zebra
2 - Blue jahanni 
2 - hybrids
2- Yellow labs 

but as for the water no special treatment same as with any tropical just higher P.H.
Try to keep the P.H atleast around 8.0 to 8.4 and you will have no problems..


----------



## eaglesfan3711

Okay great thanks!
Any breeding info for them?


----------



## Marty

I do not do any breeding so i am not sure.


----------



## calvin17

Make sure you have at least 3 females to every male. They are not very difficult to breed,l just make sure there is lots of hiding places for the females, or else the males will carry on harassing the females, until they eventually die. Good luck.


----------



## cichlidkeeper

Convicts are not the only south American cichlids. There are oscars, discus, and angels too. And I'm pretty sure there are a few others.


----------



## sipres87

iam looking for peacock cichlids. know were i can find any?


----------

